# old town kayak down a class IV?



## reelfisher10 (May 21, 2010)

I understand there are playboats, river runners, creekboats but what would a old town rush kayak be? (river runner)?? I will be running class III rivers in colorado and wyoming mostly, but the occasional class IV rapid will be there too (wont be going on real large rivers but something like the North Platte river for example or maybe smaller). I considered this boat because I plan on camping and some of the other sport boats don't always have a lot of room for storing things for a couple of days.


----------



## reelfisher10 (May 21, 2010)

Or what is a recommended kayak (or type) to camp with and do class IV rapids?? (Assuming medium sized river)


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

The Rush is a flat water kayak. Its an inappropriate boat for any whitewater. What is your experience on moving water?


----------



## ross (Oct 19, 2006)

Check out the Remix XP by Liquidlogic. Made to kayak camp. The guys are using this boat for 12 day self support down the grand canyon. Also check out campingbykayak.com

Old Town Kayaks just aren't made for difficult water. It would really be unsafe. 

here are some links.
Liquid Logic Kayaks
www.campingbykayak.com

Hope this helps, you can also give us a call at Alpine Quest Sports and we'll explain everything you need 970-926-3867


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I used to take an old town 17" royalex boat down class 2-3 rivers. I swamped and swam too many times to recommend it on class 4 rivers. I do not lack for ability as a solid class V boater, it is just that the boat was not up to the challenge. It would keep taking on water until it became unmanageable. I am not familiar with the Rush, but from Phil's description it sounds inappropriate for class 4 water.


----------



## reelfisher10 (May 21, 2010)

i went down the gunnision gorge in a cheap raft with some friends onetime and i fell into some nice rapids onetime while i was fishing from shore lol. i dont have a lot of experience so i am not really wanting any crazy creekboat. would a basic 70gal volume river runner be able to hold a sleeping bag?


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok...so this kind of got my attention: *i went down the gunnision gorge in a cheap raft with some friends onetime and i fell into some nice rapids onetime while i was fishing from shore lol. i dont have a lot of experience so i am not really wanting any crazy creekboat. would a basic 70gal volume river runner be able to hold a sleeping bag? *

So...have you considered just sticking with lakes?

Just sayin'.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

A used Dagger Mamba may be a good option.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I used to be the Old Town rep, the rush and any other boat from Old Town are all designed for flat water paddling. They do not have the structure to withstand any broaching and there is zero outfitting in the boat for you to be able to control it.

I also second Nolsguy on this, your experience level does not sound like it is up to paddling class iv yet. I recommend to take a step back, get in a roll class and start out on some class I and II.


----------



## reelfisher10 (May 21, 2010)

NolsGuy said:


> Ok...so this kind of got my attention: *i went down the gunnision gorge in a cheap raft with some friends onetime and i fell into some nice rapids onetime while i was fishing from shore lol. i dont have a lot of experience so i am not really wanting any crazy creekboat. would a basic 70gal volume river runner be able to hold a sleeping bag? *
> 
> So...have you considered just sticking with lakes?
> 
> Just sayin'.


 Lakes get boring after awhile. Class I and II? Really? I am not trying to sound like a hard ass but if you cant kayak or boat down class I or II rapids then you have a lot of learning to do. I am not a professional but I am not completely retarded. I went down the gunnision gorge when it was flowing a little over 3000cfs so there were some decent class III+ rapids. Yes I know that is crazy ridiculous as I am going down these waves I look over and see a 14yr old kid in a raft with his family.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Reelfish,

So, I have this feeling that you may be talking about paddling an inflated commercial raft class IV mixed with mostly commercial III. This is not widely considered the same rating by kayakers and most private rafters. That said, even with most commercial IV's I know of, that would be way too much to paddle a rush down. Can you make it down? maybe.... But do you run the risk of loosing/damaging your gear and a potentially scary ass swim. 
Take it from these other buzzards, this is probably one of those good sounding but bad ideas...


----------



## reelfisher10 (May 21, 2010)

yeah I was talking to some guy at work about this and he said the old town wont handle and your a dumba$$. So I guess I'll keep looking for a river runner. But how do you camp and paddle a kayak at the same time. Or is there room to store camping stuff on a basic river runner kayak?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

reelfisher10 said:


> Lakes get boring after awhile. Class I and II? Really? I am not trying to sound like a hard ass but if you cant kayak or boat down class I or II rapids then you have a lot of learning to do. I am not a professional but I am not completely retarded. I went down the gunnision gorge when it was flowing a little over 3000cfs so there were some decent class III+ rapids. Yes I know that is crazy ridiculous as I am going down these waves I look over and see a 14yr old kid in a raft with his family.


You said you were in a raft on the Gunnison, yes? That does not prepare you for even class 2 in a kayak. People are being easy on you here. If you have no experience on moving water in a kayak then you will be a train wreck immediately after putting on "class 3 with some class 4". Most of us who have been around this sport for a while know of too many stories of ill informed, inexperienced people who get in over their heads with disastrous results. Kudos to you for posting on here to gather info. I suggest you listen, even if it isn't what you want to hear. Join a club, get a creeker (you can self support camp with one of them and they are stable), learn to roll, get comfortable in class 2, then step it up, don't paddle alone etc.

This is a great sport but you absolutely need to respect the river. And right now it is clear that you don't know what you don't know in that regard. Start right and be smart about how you progress and you may love this sport. Jumping in over your head is no way to start kayaking.

P.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

There are all kinds of dual pupose boats now. Pyranha, liquid logic, and jackson all make a boat series that are fantastic for lighter ww ( up to iv) and also awesome for flatwater. They have watertight hatch systems as well that will hold more than enough gear for 2-3 days. 
Demo them, get instruction and you will have a blast!!


----------

